# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  % نسبة الفائدة على تقسيط السيارات ؟؟؟

## Mohammed.A.M

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دي أول مشاركة ليا في المنتدى الممتاز ده والمهم قوي للنقاش

عايز اشتري دايو لانوس بالتقسيط ، فهل يوجد معارض نسبة الفايدة على التقسيط تكون 6% أو أقل ؟

لأن نسبة الفايدة 9% بترفع تمن العربية قوي ، فياريت لو حد يعرف معارض نسبة الفايدة على التقسيط 6% او اقل يقولي عليها وشكرا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> دي أول مشاركة ليا في المنتدى الممتاز ده والمهم قوي للنقاش
> 
> عايز اشتري دايو لانوس بالتقسيط ، فهل يوجد معارض نسبة الفايدة على التقسيط تكون 6% أو أقل ؟
> 
> لأن نسبة الفايدة 9% بترفع تمن العربية قوي ، فياريت لو حد يعرف معارض نسبة الفايدة على التقسيط 6% او اقل يقولي عليها وشكرا


ازيك يامحمد والله انت طلبك حقيقى معرفش عنه بس هنا فى القاهره عندك الفرسان والمصريه ارخص اتنين فى التقسيط بس ماعرفش النسبه اد ايه حقيقى 

على العموم اتفضل ده موضوع عن التوكيلات بس ماعرفش ايه نظامه بردو ممكن تشوف اقربهم ليك وتكلمهم وممكن يدلوك على الموزعين بتوعهم 

شوف اقربهم ليك وقلى وانا ارسلك ارقام التليفون فى رساله خاصه 

الوكلاء والموزعون للسيارات فى مصر

شكرا لحضورك وتواجدك ويارب نقدر نفيدك فى موضوعك

----------


## نور 2006

للأسف أخى محمد أنا روحت بنفسى معرض الفرسان وقال انه مش بيقسط الا تبع البنك المصرى الأمريكى  :: رغم انى سمعت فعلا قبل كده من ناس انه بيعمل تقسيطات سهلة وبسيطة   :Confused:  
 ::

----------

